# 05 Sentra A/C Control Lighting



## vectorczar (Sep 11, 2007)

Greetings to the list,

A simple question: On an 05 Sentra 1.8, are the Temp Control, Fan Control and A/C Mode Control knobs backlit? 

I drove my son's new (to him- we just got it last week for him) 05 Sentra this evening in the dark, and the only A/C Control panel lighting was for the three pushbutton controls (Rear Defogger, AC Recirc & A/C)- the back panel for the 3 knobs were dark. Normal? It seemed kinda dark.

Thanks and glad to be here,

czar
Tampa

We are now an all-Nismo family: 08 Altima, 07 Versa, 06 Sentra, 05 Sentra


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

not the knobs....


welcome aboard!


----------



## vectorczar (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't mean the knobs themselves but the area behind them, i.e., the temp gradient scale & fan speed for the Temp Control & Fan Control (respectively), and the function indicator on the AC Function Control. 

Currently the *only* lit item are the 3 buttons (Rear Defog, Recirc & AC)- everything else is dark.

czar


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are replaceable lamps per the Nissan parts diagram, but they are a bit pricey (Nissan MSRP is $29.12 each and looks like there are two of them). Part number is 27545-4Z400.

Refer part code "27545" in the diagram below:

Part Detail


----------



## vectorczar (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info and diagram. I'm really thinking of going the LED/resistor route and be done with it forever.

Thanks again,

czar


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I had to replace a bulb that blew, yes it was pricey and a pain in the butt to replace..!! Hope the other one never blows out...!


----------

